# Hello!



## Lke (Dec 14, 2011)

Greetings from Italy!
My name is Luca, i'm 22. 

I do love music, but I've never studied any instrument.

I've always been fascinated by composition and by film soundtracks, and I think that thanks to internet and forums like v.i. control I will learn a lot and maybe I will be able to create something interesting, even if I'm quite sure music will never be my job.

This community seems great and very friendly. Thanks to all you guys! o-[][]-o 

Sorry for my english and excuse in advance for all the newbie questions I'll ask :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to VI Luca. Glad you found us! There are actually several composers from Italy here so enjoy the forum.


----------



## Lke (Dec 14, 2011)

Eheh, I happened to see some little italian flags here and there 

Luckyly music language is universal, i think...


----------

